# Are these kind of fences safe for horses?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks to be similar installation to high tension cable, even uses the same tensioners, except I add springs. Also HT cable is about $99 per 5000 feet (US) ummm say 1500 meters. 
Corners or any place with a angle needs to be well braced, then for the runs you can get by with t posts every 20 feet. If I was using that white rails I would use the white vinyl tpost covers.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Are 'tposts' similar to 2" wood posts? And how do you brace a fence properly?
Is this sort of fence similar to smooth wire fences? I heard some horses who try to get out of smooth wire fences can get their legs caught in it and cut it with the wire.:-( Is this the same thing? Is it safer than plain wire?
Thanks!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bump:wave:Any one?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

a horse will find a way to injure itself, you could put it in a padded room and it would still do it.

i think the people that have trouble with horses testing electric fences are those that don't have a good fencer and a good fence.

if you have a good fence that isn't grounded out by weeds/brush ect... a good fencer, and provide the horse with space, feed, water they won't likely test the fence very often. once they learn the fence and know it's gonna hurt they won't have problems with a straight high tensil (bare wire) fence

just my .02


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Bracing is gonna depend on your soil and what technique you want to use. I use 2.5 meter posts sunk about 1 meter into the ground then concreted, on the inside of the angle I have a brace post that is also concrete. There are other ways to brace corners with and without concrete. just google High tension cable fence installation. 
T posts are green steel posts with a "T" shaped cross section. Lots of fenceing assesories are made for them. They are driven in the ground with a tpost driver. Properly installed HT cable is perfectly safe. Problems arise when people use weaker softer wire and call it HT cable when it isnt. Or it isnt properly installed.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks I know I have been asking tons of questions about fences, but I was wondering if nylon or rubber fencing is also safe and does that need bracing? I was looking into that for my horse to be used in conjunction to electric fence. My pasture is electric fence with two to three inch wide posts. Would the posts be strong enough for nlyon fencing?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

any type of strand fencing is gonna need well braced corner or turn bracing to get wire tight, loose sagging flapping in wind wires and nylon is exactly the kinda improper istallation I was refering to that gets horses hurt and is the source of the "wire is bad stories.". Id find a farm supply store or building supply store look in the book section and get a how two book or two,. Will have lots of pictures that will make it easier to understand than text on a forum. Makes much more sense to do it right once than over and over again wrong each time your horses get out or get hurt.


----------

